# beryl schneidet mir oben die leiste ab

## linjunky

Hallo danke an euch alle die mir beryl geholfen haben einzurichten. läuft jetzt super.

aber nun scheidet er mir die leiste oben ab

ist das eine einstellung oder ein fehler?

glaub eher das es ein fehler ist weil beim wechseln der themes macht er nichts

----------

## Max Steel

das passiert wenn kein Windowmanager gestartet ist, bei KDE normalerweise kwin,

beryl, compiz, compiz-fusion sind auch Windowmanager.

starte beryl nochmal.

bzw. wa meinst du, meinst du das hier (oder so ähnlich):

---> Bild <---

----------

## linjunky

ne an dem liegt es nicht hab kwin emerged also kde-base/kwin 

und neugestartet und dann wieder beryl gestartet und trotzdem zeigt er die leiste nicht an

----------

## s.hase

Also bei mir lag's dran das emerald nicht gestartet wurde. Ich weiß nicht nach welchen HowTo Du da vorgegangen bist, ich habe das von xeffects für compiz-fusion genutzt und musste bei mir die Datei compiz-fusion unter /usr/local/bin wie folgt anpassen:

```

compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &

emerald &

```

Ob es an emerald liegt kannst Du ja einfach feststellen wenn das einfach in der Konsole startest.

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## linjunky

das bringt er mir wenn ich beryl in der konsole starte

```

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

** (process:6703): WARNING **: get_setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:6703): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini

** (process:6703): WARNING **: get_setting_is_integrated not found in backend ini

** (process:6703): WARNING **: get_setting_is_read_only not found in backend ini

beryl: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/beryl/cubecaps.png

beryl: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/beryl/cubecaps.png

Reloading all options.

```

----------

## linjunky

hat super funktioniert

das mit den fenstern hat mit der eingabe von s.hase funktioniert

danke euchLast edited by linjunky on Sun Sep 30, 2007 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s.hase

 *linjunky wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> ---> Bild <--- 
> 
> genau die leiste scheidet er ab

 

Dann starte doch mal emerald!

edit: Was hat nun funktioniert?

edit2: OK  :Wink: 

----------

## linjunky

naja jetzt geht es doch nicht und ich weiss nicht wie ich es jetzt hinbekommen habe

muss ich etwa in eine datei schreiben damit es geht?

----------

## franzf

Zum Austesten hab ich immer den beryl-manager genommen (einfach emergen).

Da kannst du dann deinen Window-manager auswählen.

Da du ein kde-user bist hast du sicher auch aquamarine drauf. Damit kannst du deinen aktuellen KWin-Style verwenden, was in meinen Augen schöner ist  :Smile: 

Ich musste den manager anfangs immer mehrmals starten, dass er im Systray angezeigt wurde.

Du brauchst für diese Lösung kein spezielles Script bearbeiten, einfach den manager während der laufenden Sitzung starten.

Ich hoffe du kommst so schneller an eine funktionierende beryl-Konfiguration.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## linjunky

```

beryl --replace ccp yysm-disable & emerald &

```

mit dem befehl geht es er bringt zwar eine fehlermeldung aber wenn mann beryl dann neustartet dann geht es.

----------

## s.hase

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> beryl --replace ccp yysm-disable & emerald &
> ...

 

Mach mal aus "yysm-disable" -> "--sm-disable"!

----------

## linjunky

ne hat nichts gebracht aber ich will den befehl nicht immer neu eingeben beim starten von beryl

----------

## s.hase

Warum guckst Du nicht einfach in die entsprechenden HowTo's? Da steht genau erklärt drin was du willst!

Hier nach hab ich es gemacht:

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

Einzige was ich daran ändern musste war halt das mit emerald. Im Gentoo Wiki gibt es ja auch entsprechende HowTo's dazu.

----------

## linjunky

ich hab beryl

----------

## s.hase

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> ich hab beryl

 

Na und? Das findest Du da auch wenn du mal richtig guckst:

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Beryl

edit: Und hier stehts nochmal:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

Alles schnell per google zu finden.

----------

## linjunky

riesen fettes danke schön hat alles geklappt

----------

## November Rain

Stellt sich nur die Frage inwieweit sich Beryl noch lohnt, immerhin wird es nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

----------

